# Best drugstore lip plumpers ?



## Sirene (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m looking for the best drugstore lip plumpers, I would love something that has no color and no shine to it, but I know they usually come in the lip gloss format, but I still could wipe it after it gets the effect wanted. 

Oh and by best, I mean the ones that will plump my lips the most.

Thanks in advance for your help !!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think any of them work. I've tried a few, can't remember the brands but all they did was tingle and gave the 'illusion' of fuller more plump lips.


----------



## Karren (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with Johnnie.. I've tried then all and Sally Hansens Lip Inflation (in the clear tube not the LI Extreme in the gold) works best for me but I have doctored it up by adding clove oil!! Which is a natural plumper as is cinnimon leaf oil.. Which I haven't been able to find locally.. Best just to use a lip liner pencil and embelish a little..


----------



## Sirene (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, I don't think any of them work. I've tried a few, can't remember the brands but all they did was tingle and gave the 'illusion' of fuller more plump lips. Do you mean the illusion with the shine of the product, or illusion caused by plumping ?
Because I know it would be temporary.

Thanks.

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Johnnie.. I've tried then all and Sally Hansens Lip Inflation (in the clear tube not the LI Extreme in the gold) works best for me but I have doctored it up by adding clove oil!! Which is a natural plumper as is cinnimon leaf oil.. Which I haven't been able to find locally.. Best just to use a lip liner pencil and embelish a little.. Yes I will try the lip liner thing, but I don't want to wear lipsitck or lipgloss, so I will try to find a shade that mathches my lips color and see if it works.
Thanks.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2009)

The illusion because of the shine.


----------



## banapple (Apr 23, 2009)

most of the lip plumping products in drugstores are just really shiny which gives the illusion of full lips.


----------



## Sirene (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought is was because of cinnamon, menthol and ingredients like that ...


----------



## Karren (Apr 23, 2009)

I read somewhere that Sophia Loren would suck on a shot glass when she was young to enhance her lips... I tried it but after 3 or 4 times I usually passed out.. Maybe I shouldn't have used a different type of Vodka? Lol.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the Palladio brand from Sally Beauty, it's a good gloss. I don't see much plumping, but it does tingle so maybe.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read somewhere that Sophia Loren would suck on a shot glass when she was young to enhance her lips... I tried it but after 3 or 4 times I usually passed out.. Maybe I shouldn't have used a different type of Vodka? Lol. LOL! Reminded me of my before and after pics. I used to plump my lips with an empty water bottle.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read somewhere that Sophia Loren would suck on a shot glass when she was young to enhance her lips... I tried it but after 3 or 4 times I usually passed out.. Maybe I shouldn't have used a different type of Vodka? Lol. lmao!! 
i haven't tried it myself but i've heard good things about soap and glory's mother pucker.here's a link:

Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker Lip Gloss - Clear : Target


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 24, 2009)

Physicians Formula Plumping Palette. 

I tried this when it first hit the market, and it contains the same cinnamon and ginger ingredients which give most drugstore plumpers their zing! without the shine. It's a more lipsticky product that tingles and it can be blotted off to leave a hint of color.


----------



## Sirene (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Physicians Formula Plumping Palette. 
I tried this when it first hit the market, and it contains the same cinnamon and ginger ingredients which give most drugstore plumpers their zing! without the shine. It's a more lipsticky product that tingles and it can be blotted off to leave a hint of color.

Oooh seems really interesting, thanks


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Physicians Formula Plumping Palette. 
I tried this when it first hit the market, and it contains the same cinnamon and ginger ingredients which give most drugstore plumpers their zing! without the shine. It's a more lipsticky product that tingles and it can be blotted off to leave a hint of color.

I tried it too... didn't do a thing and it's really sticky!!


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao!! 
i haven't tried it myself but i've heard good things about soap and glory's mother pucker.here's a link:

Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker Lip Gloss - Clear : Target

Haven't tried that one... yet!! Guess I'm going to Target!!


----------



## Lucy (Apr 25, 2009)

lol karren, i bet you're just enticed by the crude name! i know i am! heheh


----------



## artressa (Aug 13, 2009)

This is an old post I've found so maybe noone will see it!!! I just got the Soap and Glory MotherPucker and quite honestly I think it's working. I always want to believe they are working...especially when I bought the lip fusion for $50..ouch. But this stays on. Yes, it's like a gloss but it's kinda different. I don't mind the stickiness. I've been drinking coffee for example and it is still on. Maybe there is something in this shine that makes me look fuller but I've been checking in all the lights and I'm actually happy for the first time.

Carol


----------



## ezadeza (Aug 13, 2009)

I like to use l'oreal's infallible lip plumper.you can really feel it right after you put it on.

Buy L'Oreal Infallible Never Fail Lipgloss, Barely Nude 815 Online at drugstore.com


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 13, 2009)

I think these are the best lipplumpers:






Okay they are not cheap but they do work, of course it's only temporary. I think it will only last for about 1 hour.

Here are before and after picture from a girl (color = KISS):

before






after a few minutes...






I like the result although she already has pretty lips of course


----------



## hellotheredoll (Aug 13, 2009)

Just a tip:

Brushing your lips with a soft toothbrush gets the blood flowing and makes them nice and rosy and smooth. It might plump a little, too!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read somewhere that Sophia Loren would suck on a shot glass when she was young to enhance her lips... I tried it but after 3 or 4 times I usually passed out.. Maybe I shouldn't have used a different type of Vodka? Lol. I almost spit my drink out laughing. Amusing mental pic haha.


----------



## lou0790 (Jan 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, I don't think any of them work. I've tried a few, can't remember the brands but all they did was tingle and gave the 'illusion' of fuller more plump lips. *I agree that most of the lip plumpers just give illusion of fuller more plump lips. I have tried loads and nothing really seemed to work for me but recently on of my girlfriends told me about a website greatcushylips . com (sorry I had to type the web address like that as it said I haven't written enough posts) they sell some gloss that actually worked. I Thought it was a bit pricey but with the amount i've spent trying other plumping glosses so far I thought it was worth a shot. I bought one to give it a try and thats all I use now. They do last quite a long time too. ** *

*
Anyway I just thought I would share my experience as im sure there are lots of girls like me who have spent a fortune trying to find the plumping gloss that actually plumps.*


----------



## Jolanka (Jan 25, 2010)

I bought *Lip Venom* few years ago and I was disappointed... It did tingle and enhance your lip colour and that's about it...


----------



## Minka (Jan 26, 2010)

As someone else said, brushing your lips for a few seconds with a toothbrush and a minty toothpaste will help.

I also recommend using the original Burt's Bee's Beeswax Lip Balm under some Rimmel London's Doing It Swell Lip Plumper in shade 800 "Miss Me" (a clear lip gloss).

This has been the holy grail for me so far.


----------



## MakeupGirlie (May 23, 2010)

i quite like the benefit 'lip plump' - its like a nude matt colour, and they have a pencil colour plump too although i havent used that

not sure if its the best out there, but its really convenient as a base to then put lipstick/gloss over and there is a noticeable difference


----------



## perlanga (May 23, 2010)

It's not exactly drugstore, but it is inexpensive, Avon's Beyond Color Plumping Condtioner. I use it under lipsticks and glosses and it gives me a slight, but noticeable plump.


----------



## divadoll (May 23, 2010)

Lipfusion XL works for well for me. You put it on at night although I don't understand why its so glossy if you wear it to bed.


----------

